# old rc tracks



## edward 2

any one know what happened to Lake whippoorwill international speed way r/c tri oval. i found out where it was, i looked it up on google maps.
and at the address it looks like a trailer park is there. or a Rv park ?


----------



## gregw

Sadly closed down in the early 90's.

Lots of old photos and historic reminiscing on this thread on RC Tech.


----------



## teamhdrive

Many of you might remember MSA in Crossville TN. Concrete oval run by D.R. Findley, sadly he passed away some yrs ago and its just set there wasting away. Went by there the other day and its all still there...even the scoring trailer he sat in. Just needs some new boards around the outside, pressure washed and a coat of paint and its back and going. Don't think Brenda would have it though..she told me that was D.R.'s and no one else will run it! 

I miss those cap tire days!!


----------



## edward 2

gregw said:


> Sadly closed down in the early 90's.
> 
> Lots of old photos and historic reminiscing on this thread on RC Tech.


thanks for the link i always wondered what happined to the whipp.

why did that type of racing end ? does any one do endro racing anymore?


----------



## edward 2

my first rc race was at wagonhill hobbys in pa.
in 92 i ran a losi jr-2

i now race at bigdogrc in the summer.
and at lucky 13 raceway once it starts in the fall.


----------



## KnR-Racing99

*I miss those days. The racing was so much simpler then. You ran stock or modified, that's it. I ran AmeriTrack in Matoon Illinois a couple of times and loved it. 
It is refreshing to see that King Superspeedway down in North Carolina has been resurrected and they race there again. Not in the budget to get down that way but would like to some day!!*


----------



## G-Force

KnR-Racing99 said:


> *I miss those days. The racing was so much simpler then. You ran stock or modified, that's it. I ran AmeriTrack in Matoon Illinois a couple of times and loved it. *
> _*It is refreshing to see that King Superspeedway down in North Carolina has been resurrected and they race there again. Not in the budget to get down that way but would like to some day!!*_


Ameri-Trac Superspeedway, that sure brings back a lot of good memories.
A 400' (centerline) concrete tri-oval w/16' lanes with 12°, 10°, and 8° banking in the turns. I raced 6 cell stock there (1991 - 1994) with an original (Snuffy Smith) Hyperdrive car w/belt drive. I remember the first season, we ran TRC caps that still had the foam sidewalls showing. We had a lot of fun learning to race there. I still remember diving down the 12° banking in turn one off the front straightaway and the car seemed to slingshot itself out of the turn onto the back straightaway, I always thought that was so cool. I'd like to say thanks to the Annis family for providing such a nice place to race in the 90's, and to everyone else who ever had a chance to race there, keep turning left !


----------



## flag172

there use to be an R/C race track in Stafford spring Ct. call K&N,Nick and karen were the owner's...I love that track.I won the first ROC race there (Race Of Champion) in Modified back in the 90's
I sure miss it
Danny Flag /72


----------



## gregw

I agree, K&N was an awesome venue. I was only there twice for Winter Blasts in the 90's. First time I ever saw a banked track, let alone a banked track on the second floor of a building.

Ahh.. nostalgia


----------



## cheliman

edward 2 said:


> my first rc race was at wagonhill hobbys in pa.
> in 92 i ran a losi jr-2
> 
> i now race at bigdogrc in the summer.
> and at lucky 13 raceway once it starts in the fall.


I raced at Playland campgrounds on carpet at Tamarak Lake in the 80's, and at The Rink in Wesleyville. Raced on dirt at Hooterville, and there was another track that was built beside a big barn, and they were putting one inside the barn the last time I was there. Can't remember what that track was called. :freak: I ran Bolink pan car EDM and heavy metal classes on the carpet, and modified truck class on the dirt. I had a heavily modified Black Foot. Those were the days! I also race at Big Dog RC now!


----------



## Wicked

Many memories of K&N...
Started racing there in the 90's
Bought the track in 2002 and ran it with my wife until medical issues forced me/us to sell it in 2007

When Karen and Nick owned it, one Winterblast had over 400 entries...back when we only had Stock and Modified...

Chad Sewell 
Owner K&N RC Speedway (2002-2007)


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Wagonhill, Hobby Mania and Scooters were three of my favorites


----------



## edward 2

cheliman said:


> I raced at Playland campgrounds on carpet at Tamarak Lake in the 80's, and at The Rink in Wesleyville. Raced on dirt at Hooterville, and there was another track that was built beside a big barn, and they were putting one inside the barn the last time I was there. Can't remember what that track was called. :freak: I ran Bolink pan car EDM and heavy metal classes on the carpet, and modified truck class on the dirt. I had a heavily modified Black Foot. Those were the days! I also race at Big Dog RC now!


what years did you race at playland, I ran in 1988 , won the points in novice.
i ran a black/silver tam hornet.


----------



## edward 2

that sounds like the track at wagonhill before it was moved to the store.?


----------

